# "I came in my kitchen to find a lizard using a sponge as a raft in the sink. (I live in New Mexico)"



## Paco Dennis (Jul 25, 2021)

Posted by
u/bassmansrc







Rafting lizard


----------



## Bellbird (Jul 25, 2021)

One clever lizard.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2021)

So this was someone on reddit, who lives in new Mexico ?...In Spain this can easily happen, we have gecko's and lizards often climbing up the walls outside the house... or clambering over our patios and terraces..


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 25, 2021)

I think he is cute.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 25, 2021)

Got lots of lizards here; the dog keeps trying to catch 'em. One day she did; Huzz looked over at her and here's the poor lizard's tail hanging out of the dog's mouth.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 25, 2021)

Lots of them here in Florida. Good guys as we hardly have any house flies.


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 25, 2021)

I love lizards!  This is a smart one.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 25, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Lots of them here in Florida. Good guys as we hardly have any house flies.


How'd you like for one to be crawling between the sheets in your bed?!?


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 25, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> How'd you like for one to be crawling between the sheets in your bed?!?



I had one crawl up on my pillow once ...was reading in bed and heard a scratching noise, looked over and it was just sitting there watching me.  Do really love them but that one might have died of a heart attack at the volume of my scream.  I love them lots more on my porch.


----------



## win231 (Jul 25, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> How'd you like for one to be crawling between the sheets in your bed?!?


I wouldn't mind.  When I was young, I had a Boa Constrictor.   My brother was handling him & he didn't bother latching his enclosure when he put him back.  I came home tired & went right to bed.  It was a cold night & the air conditioner in the house wasn't working.
When I woke up, he was under the covers wrapped around me - all 12 feet of him.
Reptiles are cold blooded & when they're cold, they'll seek out heat.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 25, 2021)

AnnieA said:


> I had one crawl up on my pillow once ...was reading in bed and heard a scratching noise, looked over and it was just sitting there watching me.  Do really love them but that one might have died of a heart attack at the volume of my scream.  I love them lots more on my porch.


OMG, I'd just pass out.    I almost did with a tiny snake a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## officerripley (Jul 25, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Lots of them here in Florida. Good guys as we hardly have any house flies.


Yep, they love (to eat) bugs and flies. So that makes 'em great in my book.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 25, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> How'd you like for one to be crawling between the sheets in your bed?!?


I’ll try to keep them outside Pam. Hope I don’t have that scene in my head when I go to bed tonight.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 25, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> How'd you like for one to be crawling between the sheets in your bed?!?


C'mon, Pam. A little lizard like that is no problem. He just wants to get warm.
A snake in the sleeping bag; now that is a whole different kettle of fish.


----------



## jerry old (Jul 25, 2021)

There was this guy  with an ark. it rained hard, the animals...


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2021)

OMG, that is so cute.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 25, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> C'mon, Pam. A little lizard like that is no problem. He just wants to get warm.
> A snake in the sleeping bag; now that is a whole different kettle of fish.


@Warrigal   Do you mind if I collect a 'few' lizards from the Texas valley and send them over to you??


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 25, 2021)

Pappy said:


> I’ll try to keep them outside Pam. Hope I don’t have that scene in my head when I go to bed tonight.


My oldest sister once woke up because there was a snake crawling all over her as she slept.   It was a non venomous snake.  That's what she gets for opening the window during the night and the snake somehow slithered in thru the screen.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 25, 2021)

*Let me tell you how to save 15% on your car insurance.....*


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 25, 2021)

He's a cute little fella but I don't think I'd want him running around loose in my apartment. I thought about getting a lizard once (after my cat died) but I don't have much room in here for a tank. I did an aromatherapy party years ago for a young lady who had a huge lizard...he had to be at least 2-1/2 - 3 ft long. He was in a cage but I felt like I wouldn't have been afraid of him if he was let loose.


----------



## win231 (Jul 25, 2021)

Did y'all know that lizards evolved from birds?  Look at a lizard's feet & look at a bird's feet; they're exactly the same.
So, the next time you eat chicken or turkey..........
https://reptiland.com/how-birds-and-reptiles-are-related/


----------



## Devi (Jul 25, 2021)

This is where I need an "ewww" smilie.


----------



## jujube (Jul 25, 2021)

We always have them in the house here in Florida.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 26, 2021)

Herman to the rescue: Our resident black racer. Good guy…eats bugs.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 26, 2021)

What’s that lizard doing in my sink?
Looks like the backstroke sir.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 26, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> @Warrigal   Do you mind if I collect a 'few' lizards from the Texas valley and send them over to you??


Sorry, but you would need a licence to bring them into OZ. Border security includes plants and animals.
I would need a license to send you one of these little cuties





He is a thorny devil from our desert regions. Eats ants and absorbs water through the skin, mostly dew, and is absolutely harmless.


----------



## Timetrvlr (Aug 6, 2021)

When we lived in Tombstone, AZ, we had a front door lizard and a back door lizard. They hung around the porch light gorging on bugs. One day the front door lizard had climbed on my black tire to warm up and was accidentally run over.


----------



## mrstime (Aug 6, 2021)

We were heart broken when we found the front door lizard squashed in the area where we parked the car .  S/he was a big girl or boy too.


----------



## carouselsilver (Aug 7, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> How'd you like for one to be crawling between the sheets in your bed?!?


I lived in Florida for awhile, and never could get used to seeing lizards. Sometimes there would be one clinging to the door when I opened it, and of course I would scream, then feel like an idiot, lol.


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2021)

Did it try to sell you insurance?


----------



## carouselsilver (Aug 7, 2021)

Once, I was chatting on the landline telephone with my sister and wondered why the base of the phone looked weird. I turned it over and a small lizard was plastered against it, playing dead.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 7, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> Sorry, but you would need a licence to bring them into OZ. Border security includes plants and animals.
> I would need a license to send you one of these little cuties
> 
> 
> ...


What a cutie!!!


----------



## win231 (Aug 8, 2021)

Nile Monitor:  (A really BIG lizard)


----------



## Chet (Aug 8, 2021)

I found a frog in the bathroom once. I went for a pee in the middle of the night and the seat was wet. In the corner on the floor was a tree frog. He either came up through the sewer or from the vent on the roof of the house. I'm leaning toward the latter because I've seen tree frogs climbing houses and fences.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 8, 2021)

I still can't go to the reptile house at the zoos even though they are behind thick glass.


----------



## win231 (Aug 8, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I still can't go to the reptile house at the zoos even though they are behind thick glass.


Are you able to visit the lions, tigers & bears?


----------



## MickaC (Aug 8, 2021)

Okay.....read all the posts.....clicked on them all 
BUT
2 pages of lizards is more than enough for me......too much even.

I'M MAKING MY EXIT NOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 8, 2021)

win231 said:


> Nile Monitor:  (A really BIG lizard)


Our goannas are a species of monitor lizard.
They are not aggressive but best left alone because they are carrion eaters.
A bite could become infected.

Once while camping many years ago we shared the campsite with a large goanna.
At one stage I saw him going up a tree with a dead parrot in his mouth.

Later he came close to us when we were eating and I was able to feed him a boiled egg from my hand. As long as they aren't startled they are no threat but if one is running towards you it's best to lie down lest it mistakes you for a tree and tries to climb up. They aren't very smart creatures.

This is a close up of a goanna. He is called a lace monitor. They are actually quite striking in appearance.


----------



## MrPants (Aug 8, 2021)

Surf's Up!


----------

